# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Nouvelle émission avec "Arrêt sur images" sur l'e-Sport et ses problèmes

## Ivan Le Fou

La question du statut de l'e-Sport a été évoquée à l'Assemblée nationale il y a quelques semaines lors de l'examen de la loi sur la République numérique. Elle fait même l'objet d'une commission parlementaire depuis.
Ivan le Fou vous racontera cela dans le prochain numéro, lors d'un "Au coin du jeu" spécial de deux pages, puisqu'il a été "auditionné" par le sénateur Jérôme Durain, un des deux parlementaires composant la commission parlementaire.
Mais en attendant le 15 février, vous êtes cordialement invité à regarder l'émission "C'est pas qu'un jeu", co-produite entre Arretsurimages.net et Canard PC, qui aborde ce sujet en présence de Thud (O'Gaming), Hubert Huertas (Médiapart) et Marion Lopez, joueuse "semi-pro" de CS:GO.
*L'émission est là
*Arrêt sur images est un site accessible sur abonnement, mais une offre "découverte" est disponible à 1 euro pour 24 heures.
Lire l'article sur le site.

----------


## Frypolar

Pas encore regardé mais vu ce qu’en dit Thud je m’apprête à sortir le popcorn pour écouter le mec de mediapart  :Popcorn:

----------


## Frypolar

Dommage pour le petit extrait voulant montrer la dextérité nécessaire au clavier, LoL est un assez mauvais exemple car relativement peu intense. Le cas de Losira, pianiste lui aussi, aurait été bien meilleur :



Tenir ce rythme pendant plusieurs parties de 15-20 minutes environ c’est vraiment pas évident.

----------


## Jolaventur

Mouai 
1€ c'est déjà trop cher payé pour de l'e-sport

----------


## Haraban

@Frypo : Waw, non mais le mec il tape quoi sur son clavier? Est-ce que le jeu est seulement capable de traiter autant d'instruction à la seconde? Je vois difficilement ce que c'est censé déclenché in-game, autant de frappe clavier...

----------


## Frypolar

Bon effectivement le journaliste de Mediapart c’est vraiment pas ça  :tired:  Il n’a pas l’air de bien connaître son sujet et surtout a beaucoup de mal à formuler clairement une idée à l’oral. Ça me fait penser à une précédente émission où MarLard partait un peu dans tous les sens, c’était extrêmement confus et pénible à suivre. En tout cas j’ai appris que la Corée avait tenté de prendre possession de Starcraft, je savais qu’il y avait eu des tensions avec l’éditeur mais pas à ce point ! Et ça fait bizarre de ne pas voir CPC se moquer de l’esport  ::siffle:: 




> @Frypo : Waw, non mais le mec il tape quoi sur son clavier? Est-ce que le jeu est seulement capable de traiter autant d'instruction à la seconde? Je vois difficilement ce que c'est censé déclenché in-game, autant de frappe clavier...


Bien sûr que le jeu gère tout ça, c’est pas grand chose pour de l’électronique. Un clavier ou une souris est interrogé par le PC 125 fois par seconde voire plus sur les modèles _gamer_ (ça monte à 1000) ce qui fait 7 500 fois par minute. J’ai pas de replay sous la main mais de mémoire Losira est dans les 400 actions par minute de moyenne avec des pics dans les 700 (on dit pic mais en réalité c’est une moyenne sur 1 ou 2 secondes). Pas de problème donc au niveau matériel. Pour ce qui est de la partie logicielle, quand tu restes appuyé sur une touche ça équivaut à 1500 - 2000 actions par minute en fonction des réglages de ton OS. Tu peux tester sur Word par exemple ou dans le chat de Starcraft. Pas de soucis non plus.

Après pour ce qui est de la pertinence de toutes ces actions, en début de partie il y a beaucoup d’actions inutiles mais plus tard, quand l’action est plus intense et que cette dextérité est utile, on ne montre plus les joueurs en général mais ce qu’il se passe dans le jeu. Beaucoup trouvent qu’adopter dès le début un rythme soutenu est plus pratique plutôt que de devoir partir de quasiment 0 dès qu’il va se passer un truc à l’écran. Un peu comme une voiture pour laquelle tu laisses le moteur en route pour démarrer plus vite. Après il n’y a rien de scientifique qui étaye ça à ma connaissance.

Edit : une liste de vidéos plus intéressantes pour voir le clavier et l’écran durant toute une partie : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...8CwaM8cb9QQSIf (seulement du Starcraft).

----------


## Haraban

> Bien sûr que le jeu gère tout ça, c’est pas grand chose pour de l’électronique. Un clavier ou une souris est interrogé par le PC 125 fois par seconde voire plus sur les modèles gamer (ça monte à 1000) ce qui fait 7 500 fois par minute. J’ai pas de replay sous la main mais de mémoire Losira est dans les 400 actions par minute de moyenne avec des pics dans les 700 (on dit pic mais en réalité c’est une moyenne sur 1 ou 2 secondes). Pas de problème donc au niveau matériel. Pour ce qui est de la partie logicielle, quand tu restes appuyé sur une touche ça équivaut à 1500 - 2000 actions par minute en fonction des réglages de ton OS. Tu peux tester sur Word par exemple ou dans le chat de Starcraft. Pas de soucis non plus.


Oui cela va de soit, je le savais. J'ai mal formulé ma remarque qui ne concernait en fait absolument pas le matériel ou les capacités réelles du software, désolé.
Ton second paragraphe m'éclaire plus sur le besoin/choix d'agir ainsi, même si les conséquences en jeu m'échappent complètement, vu mon tout petit niveau sur starcraft 2 et mon inexpérience totale sur le multi.

----------


## Zerger

En début de partie, comme le dit Frypo, les mecs spamment les sélection d'unités et de batiments. Ca sert à rien hormis "se chauffer les doigts" pour le reste de la partie.
On s'en rend pas compte en solo face à l'ordi car le rythme est trop différent, mais SC2 est une course à la production, il faut agir bien et vite et il faut en permanence gérer plusieurs trucs à la fois.

Pas pu mater l'émission, mais l'Equipe avait fait il y quelques mois  un bon article (avec une superbe mise en page) sur l'esport, pour ceux que ca interesse. Ca parle meme de d'APM et de blessure physique  :;):

----------


## Zouuu

J'ai pris l'abo 1€ pour le premier mois, car c'est un sujet qui m'intéresse. Je donnerais mon avis plus tard  :;):

----------


## Jaycie

C'est malheureux pour le pauvre Huertas mais le moment où il parle des amateurs montre qu'il a pas saisi le concept des jeux vidéos en ligne par rapport au jeu d'argent en ligne (d'où son article finalement).

----------


## Zouuu

> C'est malheureux pour le pauvre Huertas mais le moment où il parle des amateurs montre qu'il a pas saisi le concept des jeux vidéos en ligne par rapport au jeu d'argent en ligne (d'où son article finalement).


J'avoue, le malaise....

----------


## Groufac

> Bon effectivement le journaliste de Mediapart c’est vraiment pas ça  Il n’a pas l’air de bien connaître son sujet et surtout a beaucoup de mal à formuler clairement une idée à l’oral. Ça me fait penser à une précédente émission où MarLard partait un peu dans tous les sens, c’était extrêmement confus et pénible à suivre. En tout cas j’ai appris que la Corée avait tenté de prendre possession de Starcraft, je savais qu’il y avait eu des tensions avec l’éditeur mais pas à ce point ! Et ça fait bizarre de ne pas voir CPC se moquer de l’esport


Je me suis fait exactement ces mêmes reflexions pendant l'émission ^^

----------


## Zouuu

Bon, il y a une GROSSE confusion entre jeux d'argent en ligne, addictions, jeux vidéos en ligne et e-sport à proprement parlé (acteurs et spectateurs).

Je vais parler de ce que je connais.

*Les jeux d'argent en ligne :* PMU, poker, FDJ, Casino, Paris sportifs etc... Ca brasse une somme monstre d'argent, ce doit être et c'est régulé. On peut parler bien évidemment d'addiction, mais ce n'est pas le sujet.

*Les jeux d'argent en ligne en rapport aux jeux vidéos* : Je vais citer 3 jeux que je connais bien, CSGO, TF2 et Dota 2. 3 jeux qui rapportent des millions à Valve avec les skins d'armes ou skins de perso. Depuis quelques mois (presque année) fleurisse chaque jour des sites de casino, roulette, etc... où on dépose soit de l'argent soit des skins (acheté sur le market steam ou gagné en jeu) pour pouvoir jouer et gagner le gros lot. Addiction, perte d'argent, etc....
*Flubber* pourrait surement en parler bien mieux que moi.

*Les jeux d'argent en ligne en rapport à l'esport*  : Là également, de nombreux sites existent pour les paris e-sportif. Qu'on paye avec de l'argent ou des skins, il est possible de se faire un fric monstre ou d'en perdre beaucoup. Mais il est trop facile aujourd'hui de tricher (in game) ou de perdre intentionnellement pour gagner des paris (mais les sanctions sont lourdes si découvert).
Si on couple le gain des skins à des sites qui permettent de vendre tout ça (et de récupérer des euros sur son compte en banque) en outre passant le marché de Steam, là également il y a beaucoup d'argent en jeu.

Bien évidemment, les 2 points ci-dessus représente une niche de personnes (en france tout du moins, beaucoup plus en europe de l'est / Russie).

*L'E-sport :* Le salaires, les gains des joueurs, les entrées, etc... Tout ca est taxé mais ca n'a RIEN à voir avec les paris sportifs et les jeux en ligne (Arjel). C'est pas parce qu'il y a un "e" que c'est pareil, la comparaison BFM TV et Gulli montre qu'ils n'ont rien compris.
Néanmoins, oui c'est du sport, et Ivan explique très bien pourquoi.

*L'amateur / spectateur :* Au même titre que le gamin qui va jouer au foot le mercredi et regarde des matchs de foot, c'est une passion.

Pour moi, l'Acte 2 sur l'argent a été bâclé.

EDIT :
Je pense qu'Ivan résume vraiment bien à la fin de l'émission.

----------


## Jaycie

Bon tout regardé mais finalement la joueuse semi-pro a pas dit grand chose sur la question du sport en tant que tel (sauf au début) et le journaliste de mediapart est un peu parti en live et on sentait qu'il était pas à l'aise.

Et comme je disais, je pense que sur ce sujet il faisait le gros parallèle entre poker (où les amateurs participent à des tournois avec cash prize) et jeux vidéos en ligne (où il y a pas des masses de trucs organisés exclusivement en ligne avec cash prize).

----------

